# Important for all of us!



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I know at times I can be long winded. I have had at times people get angry about some of the things I have posted here. A little controversy is at times fun. Our sport is growing while others are dying. We have to band together police our own and be role models to future hunters and anglers. Recently Michigan was awarded a trial dove season. It was a hard fought battle but we won. The law only affected five or six counties but it was a start. The season only lasted for 2004. Every hunting mag I receive had people arguing about this hunt. Suprisingly enough alot of them said they were hunters but opposed the dove season! Well now the anti hunters gathered enough signatures to have the hunt put to vote. The 2005 season was cancelled pending a 2006 vote. Unbelievable! Sadly enough another hunting group The Michigan Bear Hunters ( a hound hunting group) recently filed a lawsuit against the MDNR for initiating a bobcat trapping season in the Lower Penninsula! I know cats are fairly easy to trap but this is ridiculous. The season is eleven days long with a 1 cat limit and leg holds are the only allowable traps. Hound hunting is huge in Michigan. This group of hunters want the cats to themselves. Hunters pay big money here for hound hunts. We are also told if the anti's win the dove ruling they will move on to other forms of hunting. I know we may not always agree on eachothers methods but we are all sportsman and all at risk. It is shameful that one group of hunters would try to ban anothers interests and ethical, and leagal methods of harvesting game. :******:

What I'm trying to say is that we all have to be as professional in our pursuits as we are in our careers. Next time you go to the field think about what you are doing and why you are there. Do you have enough power to ethically harvest that animal, did you place you trap far enough from the road so every passer by doesn't see a trapped animal, do I have permission to hunt the land I'm on and am I following all game laws and regulations.

I support all leagal harvest methods allthough I may not always agree! We need to stick together my friends! I have three young children ( 6,4,2) and one on the way! I want them to be able to have the same opportunities I have!

Support each other and get out and vote be aware of what is happening and what could happen to our outdoor lifestyle!


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

+1


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

EXCELLENT POST. I COULD NOT AGREE MORE. THERE ARE A LOT OF PEOPLE OUT THERE THAT WOULD JUST LOVE TO SEE HUNTING COMPLETLY GONE. A LOT OF THESE ANTI HUNTING GROUPS ARE "NON PROFIT" ORGANIZATIONS. THAT IS THEY ACTUALLY GET GRANT MONEY FROM THE GOVERMENT. IN ORDER TO GET THEIR GRANT MONEY RENEWED THEY HAVE TO SHOW WHAT THEY DID WITH THE LAST GRANT, EVERY TIME THE ANTI'S HAVE A VICTORY, LIKE THE ONE IN MICHIGAN, IT HELPS GET THEIR GRANT MONEY RENEWED. PERSONALLY I THINK THEY SHOULD FOCUS ON THE HOMELESS PROBLEM IN THIS GREAT COUNTRY OF OURS AND LEAVE THE HUNTERS ALONE. HEY, I LIVE IN MASSACHUSETTS, AND YOU GUYS WOULD NOT BELIEVE THE AMOUNT OF REGULATIONS AND THE DAMAGE THE ANTI'S HAVE DONE TO OUR TRADITION OF HUNTING. A LOT OF MY FRIENDS WON'T EVEN HUNT IN MASSACHUSETTS ANY MORE, THEY GO TO MAINE OR THE MID-WEST. IF WE DON'T PROTECT WHAT WE HAVE, WE WILL LOSE IT. WE MUST BE WELL INFORMED HUNTERS AND TAKE RESPONSIBILITY OF KNOWING THE LAWS AND REGULATIONS. WE MUST ALSO REPRESENT OUR HUNTING COMMUNITY PROPERLY WHEN WE ARE OUT IN PUBLIC. GOOD HUNTING, HARVY.


----------



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes, I agree 100% The Anti's have declared war on us and we are under attack from all sides, We need to stick together! The sad thing is, It's not just hunting that is under attack, Our whole way of life and everything we believe in is under fire recently. I have 3 boys at home yet and they love the outdoors and hunting & trapping. can't think of anything I'd rather see them do, sure beats hanging around town with the gangs & drugs.


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

Thats a good point and a great post. Maybe we should try and get an anti-hunters season...and hunt them for a week or so...a bag limit of 3. Any form of hunting/trapping allowd. That will send them the message.
haha

:sniper:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

COULD NOT have said it better myself. Yooper I applaud you for this post. I have a 9year old granddaughter I'm starting to teach OUR ways and I too want her to have the same opprotunity we have. We do need to support each other wether we agree with each other or not. this post deserves at least three beers and couple snipers. :beer: :beer: :beer: :sniper: :sniper: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## HawgMan (Jan 23, 2005)

Good post Yooper,I totally agree.It seems as the years go by,the Anti's are trying to take away more & more from those of us who enjoy the outdoors and hunting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I also agree with this ideal. You may have noticed that I often get after people for criticizing someone simply because they do things different. My closing signature has long been "hang together, or hang alone".

Everytime we badmouth a fellow hunter we give ammo to the anti's. I don't mind that handicapped people use crossbows. Many people say they are just like a rifle. That is simply ignorance talking, I have shot them and far prefer my compound. I can not believe what some people will scrap over. Someone jumped all over a fellow for using a blowgun for squirrel hunting. The statements he made was a sure sign he had never used one, but he sure was angry with anyone who did. I didn't have much to say, but chimed in simply so the new fellow didn't feel so bad.

I don't shotgun hunt much, but looked at the duck form a couple times. Some guys sure get upset if you hunt over water. I know old fellows who wouldn't think of hunting with anything but a hand carved decoy that they did themselves and think field hunters are unethical.

Was it Young of Pope and Young fame that said if you loose an arrow you are a fellow sportsmen. I would add bullet, pellet, blow gun dart, whatever is legal in the area you hunt. Best wishes to each and everyone of you who we share the field with.

PS I am pushing near 60, and see some new fellows on here ask questions many think are silly. We should not make fun of these people, but give them advise, welcome them to the sport, and hope they learn from us and become a fellow sportsman. My point is over my many years I have finally decided that no questions are so silly that they deserves ridicule.


----------



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

My point is over my many years I have finally decided that no questions are so silly that they deserves ridicule.[/quote] :beer: :beer: When I have no more questions about hunting the sport will be gone from it.[/quote]


----------

